# Finally finished the CF-18



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

For your perusal, folks.

Final product:
http://picasaweb.google.com/craviation/Completed410SqnCF188#

Build process with captions:
http://picasaweb.google.com/craviation/F18Model#

For all you purists, I freely admit the product is not "technically" perfect as a current R2 model CF-188. This is my first build in quite some time, and frankly I was more interested in testing old skills (and attempting new ones) than perfection.

That said...

Craig


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

hoo Hoo! I've been waiting to see her lit up!
Vey cool!

Steve


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Sweet build! Nice to see a Canadian bird now and again!!


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys... Next up is a CF-86 Sabre from the Goldenhawks Demo team. This one should progress a BIT faster!

Links


----------



## jeff8600 (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

great job!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to agree with the others! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

